# New to the forum



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Wazzzzup!! We're all waiting! Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm new too!


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum
We are all waiting for pow!


----------

